# Fuel Induction Service



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

A dealer is recommending that I get a fuel induction service done on both my 14 & 15 Cruzes.
This is not a service listed in the manuals I have.
Is this service necessary? Some people say it is necessary in a direct injection engine like a BMW. Is the Cruze 1.4 Turbo a direct injection engine?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No, it is port injection.

I am of the opinion that if you run good quality (top tier) fuel, you shouldn't need an injector cleaning.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Question: How do repair shops clean injectors?

Do they actually remove them and force solvent through them? Or do they put injector cleaner in the gas tank?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Don't.

It's hard to really crtiticise it because it does work. But the situations where it actually helps solve an issue are very very very rare.


But many shops bought into it and these kits are usually expensive. So they have their techs try and sell them to anyone and everyone.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Depends on the car.

Yesterday. You hooked up a can of cleaner to the pressure check port and ran the car. Most domestics. The imports required taking out the fuel filter and connecting in place. 


Not sure on the procedure these days. 

Yesterday gas wasn't as clean as today though.

I would imagine the only reason to recommend a service would be carbon.

So not only would it clean the injectors. But also compression chambers.

Course, there is the ethanol factor. Also.

I don't see why an occasional can of seafoam wouldn't work though. Or a quart of trans fluid.

Others might chime in


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Yep, just another way of getting you to spend un-needed money, they cant sell blinker fluid and muffler bearings anymore. So unless your car is having problems you dont need it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The service is not called for, ever, in your maintenance guide in the owners manual.

Known in the industry as a 'Wallet Flush'.

Rob


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your responses. All were very educational for me.
I am running Top Tier fuel even though the brands might cost a little more. Glad to know I am making the correct choice on that.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Run top tier fuel and a can of seafoam. This is just to prevent build up of harmful deposits. Seafoam has proven to be an effective additive but for one time use from time to time. Chevron with techron is something you can use continuously. The stand alone bottles are a stronger concentration. I still prefer adding seafoam for initial use.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Usually a fuel induction service includes the top end engine cleaner that GM has released, coupled with a pressurized canister that atomizes the liquid through a wand. That wand is set at the intake manifold. It is designed to help break down carbon buildup in the manifold and on the valves. It does work, helped with a slight idle miss on my s10 that I think was caused by a valve carboned up and not rotating correctly.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

How often should I be adding the Seafoam?


----------

